# Keeping dog out of a room



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

Every time my dog is brought in from outside or taken out of her crate, she runs straight for the laundry room. That is where we keep the cats' food and litter box. She likes to get into both. We have tried putting a baby gate up with enough room for the cats to get under, but neither the cats or other roommate like it when we do this. Any way to train this out of my dog?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Can the cats not go over the baby gate? Why is it so bothersome to the roommate to have the baby gate there?

You can train the dog to not go into that room but it will take time and consistency to do so. Use a clicker and high value treats and time set aside with no distractions to work on training specifically on this area.

I'm not a dog trainer and one of the other members, especially Cracker, will be best able to explain how to do this.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Move the litter box to a higher place as well as the food bowls.

Or, try sabotaging the dogs.. it's gross, but after the cats go, coat their poop in tabasco sauce or something unappetizing.. might work, might be only temporary, but worth a shot..


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

It's far easier to manage the situation with gates, cat size only openings or high shelves for the food/litter box. I use a wire baby gate with a cat size hole across a closet opening.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Ask the roommates WHY the baby gate is unacceptable.

I'm tall and find it no trouble to step over the babygate to my laundry room. A friend who is about 5'3" has to kind of struggle over it and i'm sure if she was doing it daily, would quickly get annoyed. If that's the issue, then look for a babygate with a walk-through "door" with a one-handed latch. They cost a bit more than the cheap tension plastic kind but they do have the added benefit of usually being taller.

If the cats are not able to climb, they do sell gates with cat/small dog openings, so if your dog is large enough to not be able to fit through, it could work well.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Here ya go! http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12521 Problem solved.

Seriously I think cat poop must be THE most rewarding thing for dogs. I have not had any success in training dogs away from it. Once your back is turned off they go to the litterbox..... .


----------

